# TEE guided transseptal puncture/EP study



## krisfelty (Feb 17, 2012)

Anyone know what code to use for a TEE guided transseptal puncture during an EP study?  I know the 93462, how about the TEE part? if you even can....
Also, can you bill for a transseptal puncture X2. 

Thanks!
Happy Friday 

Kris Felty, CPC, CCC, CCVTC


----------



## KimberlyAFloyd (Feb 17, 2012)

93318 is for TEE guidance but seeing the report might help. Thanks  

Kim, CPC


----------



## KimberlyAFloyd (Feb 17, 2012)

And 93462 can only be billed once per encounter.


----------



## krisfelty (Feb 17, 2012)

Thanks so much! I kinda knew you could only bill one transseptal, but have never seen the TEE guidance.


----------

